# Job offer now where to live?



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi I have been on here a while ago when we (my husband and I) were thinking, should we or shoudn't we, well now we know that we should and he has a potential job offer. However his job would mean that he would be based in Auckland for a few months and then Hamilton for a few months, so on and so on..We don't wan to keep moving every few months therefore we need to find a place that is half way between both in terms of travelling time. I would love to be somewhere with a nice view and close to the sea but the main thing we have to consider is driving time. Any ideas??? Also any idea on the costs to move??
I guess we will hvae to consider, our flight, moving our house contents, visas, rental for 6 weeks in a furnished house until our stuff arrives, medical checks? Anything else? Any help much appreciated, thanks, : )


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lyndsey_Livings said:


> Hi I have been on here a while ago when we (my husband and I) were thinking, should we or shoudn't we, well now we know that we should and he has a potential job offer. However his job would mean that he would be based in Auckland for a few months and then Hamilton for a few months, so on and so on..We don't wan to keep moving every few months therefore we need to find a place that is half way between both in terms of travelling time. I would love to be somewhere with a nice view and close to the sea but the main thing we have to consider is driving time. Any ideas??? Also any idea on the costs to move??
> I guess we will hvae to consider, our flight, moving our house contents, visas, rental for 6 weeks in a furnished house until our stuff arrives, medical checks? Anything else? Any help much appreciated, thanks, : )


We're living in a place called Miranda. I work in Auckland (commute is about 1 hour, but you do have to get up early) but others in the road work in Hamilton (a bit further, but less traffic). It's certainly commutable to both - and we have the most amazing views over the sea! 

Another advantage - it's cheap to buy when compared with Auckland or Hamilton. Look at Findlay Road, and the two roads off it - Esk Road and Rataroa Road. Or the Back Miranda Road. Miranda doesn't really have a centre as such (but does have the Seabird Coast and Miranda Hot Pools, but the village of Kaiaua does. And is famous for its fish and chip shop! 

This is deepest countryside though - nearest shops of any kind are at Maramarua on SH2, or Kaiaua (garage, 'dairy' corner-shop, tavern). We recommend it!

See Map of Miranda, Waikato, New Zealand on Wises Maps


----------



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> We're living in a place called Miranda. I work in Auckland (commute is about 1 hour, but you do have to get up early) but others in the road work in Hamilton (a bit further, but less traffic). It's certainly commutable to both - and we have the most amazing views over the sea!
> 
> Another advantage - it's cheap to buy when compared with Auckland or Hamilton. Look at Findlay Road, and the two roads off it - Esk Road and Rataroa Road. Or the Back Miranda Road. Miranda doesn't really have a centre as such (but does have the Seabird Coast and Miranda Hot Pools, but the village of Kaiaua does. And is famous for its fish and chip shop!
> 
> ...


Hi Top Cat
Thanks so much for the reply I am going to have a look now! Ok so just to confrim there is a not a village with shops and cafes etc in Miranda but Kaiaua does? We don''t mind being rural but it would be good to be able to have somewhere that we can go to every month for a meal out. i will have a look now nad check out your link, thanks again, Lyndsey


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lyndsey_Livings said:


> Hi Top Cat
> Thanks so much for the reply I am going to have a look now! Ok so just to confrim there is a not a village with shops and cafes etc in Miranda but Kaiaua does? We don''t mind being rural but it would be good to be able to have somewhere that we can go to every month for a meal out. i will have a look now nad check out your link, thanks again, Lyndsey


We live in one of the three roads I mentioned (won't say which one for web security's sake!) - we go to the Bay View Tavern in Kaiaua (15 km) or the 'Red Fox' at Maramarua (10 km) once a week. We've been amazed at the social life round here - friendly neighbours, pub quizzes, and watching the Rugby with the volunteer fire crew at Mangatangi Fire Station (also 10 km by road, or 4 km as the crow flies!) Thames (East, on the edge of the Coromandel) is 35 km (about half an hour), Pukekohe (West, in the centre and on the way back to Auckland) is 40 km (also about half an hour. Both have supermarkets and real shops and restaurants (although Puke is the bigger centre).

It's one of the reasons we chose this area - for its convenience to Auckland, Hamilton & Tauranga (a bit further, but not much), it's 'lifestyle' life style, and still being near enough to somewhere to shop that you don't have to plan to stock the fridge for a month!

We've also learned that although it will be cheaper to buy an older house, you can buy a 'section' here for a reasonable price and build a brand new house with good insulation, double glazing and heating. That was what we were going to do - and the only reason we bought our current house was that it is only 3 years old and therefore was built with all the things mentioned above (well, actually, we had to fit a heat pump as Hubby couldn't be bothered to chop firewood for the wood burner).

I must also point out that 'Puke' is pronounces 'Pu-Ke' and not like someone is being sick


----------



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> We live in one of the three roads I mentioned (won't say which one for web security's sake!) - we go to the Bay View Tavern in Kaiaua (15 km) or the 'Red Fox' at Maramarua (10 km) once a week. We've been amazed at the social life round here - friendly neighbours, pub quizzes, and watching the Rugby with the volunteer fire crew at Mangatangi Fire Station (also 10 km by road, or 4 km as the crow flies!) Thames (East, on the edge of the Coromandel) is 35 km (about half an hour), Pukekohe (West, in the centre and on the way back to Auckland) is 40 km (also about half an hour. Both have supermarkets and real shops and restaurants (although Puke is the bigger centre).
> 
> It's one of the reasons we chose this area - for its convenience to Auckland, Hamilton & Tauranga (a bit further, but not much), it's 'lifestyle' life style, and still being near enough to somewhere to shop that you don't have to plan to stock the fridge for a month!
> 
> We've also learned that although it will be cheaper to buy an older house, you can buy a 'section' here for a reasonable price and build a brand new house with good insulation, double glazing and heating. That was what we were going to do - and the only reason we bought our current house was that it is only 3 years old and therefore was built with all the things mentioned above (well, actually, we had to fit a heat pump as Hubby couldn't be bothered to chop firewood for the wood burner).


Hi Topcat
Thanks again, ok I'm sold! Everything that you have said has ticked all the boxes, I will show this to Hubby tonight. Thanks so much fot taking the time to reply, this really does help. Off to work now (urgh!) but I will follow up with my research from your advice tonight, Lyndsey :clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lyndsey_Livings said:


> Hi I have been on here a while ago when we (my husband and I) were thinking, should we or shoudn't we, well now we know that we should and he has a potential job offer. However his job would mean that he would be based in Auckland for a few months and then Hamilton for a few months, so on and so on..We don't wan to keep moving every few months therefore we need to find a place that is half way between both in terms of travelling time. I would love to be somewhere with a nice view and close to the sea but the main thing we have to consider is driving time. Any ideas??? Also any idea on the costs to move??
> I guess we will hvae to consider, our flight, moving our house contents, visas, rental for 6 weeks in a furnished house until our stuff arrives, medical checks? Anything else? Any help much appreciated, thanks, : )


The company I work for has pretty large "head offices" in both Auckland and Hamilton, we have quite a few staff who regularly work between the two.

What generally happens is they naturally gravitate towards one office where the "majority" of their work is and then just drive to the other office as and when needed. 

I knew there's a few other companies in a similar boat and it's a common theme to pretty much base yourself in one of the two cities and drive to the other.


----------



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

sdh080 said:


> The company I work for has pretty large "head offices" in both Auckland and Hamilton, we have quite a few staff who regularly work between the two.
> 
> What generally happens is they naturally gravitate towards one office where the "majority" of their work is and then just drive to the other office as and when needed.
> 
> I knew there's a few other companies in a similar boat and it's a common theme to pretty much base yourself in one of the two cities and drive to the other.


Hi Thanks for your reply, ok so in that case we wouldn't be living in the middle. Maybe we should wait to see what his company says as right now they have said it will be split between both offices. So I guess we will have to wait and see, thanks for your advice : )


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Lyndsey_Livings said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply, ok so in that case we wouldn't be living in the middle. Maybe we should wait to see what his company says as right now they have said it will be split between both offices. So I guess we will have to wait and see, thanks for your advice : )


Yeah, I'd ask for a bit more detail on the required locations, I'd be very surprised if it was as clear cut as 3 months in Auckland then 3 months in Hamilton etc.


----------

